# Inwood snake den



## Crotalus (Apr 30, 2006)

Went to Inwood today, its located a few km south of Narcisse in Mnitoba, Canada, which are the location of a huge number of Thamnophis sirtalis parientalis which hibernates there.

Here are some pictures (undoctored and on photobucket so they are very compressed. I will post better pix later on)

A short while on the trail to the quarry we found a few garters. Here is Kevin, Sheri and Tyler looking at a nice garter:








Closeup. The closer we came to the quarry the more snakes we found:







At the end of the trail we found some smaller mating balls:







The quarry







Found this rascal in the quarry on a trail:







After we found a smaller amount on the trail we was at The Den and thousands of snakes:













Some curios ones looking out:







Thamnophis sirtalis parientalis, really beautiful snakes








More pix on my website later on!

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Apr 30, 2006)

And a few of mine;


----------



## PA7R1CK (Apr 30, 2006)

Amazing pictures! I love the den pictures. Thousands of snakes... simply amazing:worship:  Thanks again Crotalus and Sheri.


----------



## GQ. (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice finds!  That made for some great photos.  I wish I would have stumbled upon that spot.


----------



## clocker (Apr 30, 2006)

*Inwood*

It's tough to stumble with Kevin on your team.  :clap: Another great little road trip.  You guys sure aren't afraid to travel.  Nice pics both of you.
Cheers!  Ian


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 30, 2006)

awesome pics!  i've never seen that many snakes all in one place...save raiders of the lost ark


----------



## Brian F. (Apr 30, 2006)

Amazing stuff, thanks for posting these.  Very cool!


----------



## jwasted (May 1, 2006)

That is awesome! Great pics thanks for posting them up!!


----------



## Brandon (May 2, 2006)

Holy crap that is allot of snakes, you wernt kidding about that place!!! that is simply amazing.

-Brandon-


----------

